# Where should I live?



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I've recently arrived in Dubai and now face the challenge of working out where to live. My workplace is at Dubai Internet City but the school is in al-Qusais. Can anyone please suggest a good location to live that provides reasonable access to both as I am completely at a loss?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You will be doing the school run twice a day (plus after school activities and parties), so you need to be closer to school than work.Alot depends on your budget and what you want from the area you live in). You can look at Garhood, Mirdiff, or The Villa(which is a very new area where you can get a brand new 5 bed villa for 120k - but not much there in the way of shops etc.) The drive to work should only take 30 mins.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

wandabug said:


> You will be doing the school run twice a day (plus after school activities and parties), so you need to be closer to school than work.Alot depends on your budget and what you want from the area you live in). You can look at Garhood, Mirdiff, or The Villa(which is a very new area where you can get a brand new 5 bed villa for 120k - but not much there in the way of shops etc.) The drive to work should only take 30 mins.


Thanks Wandabug. Budget would be up to 200k and would prefer a villa, preferably with 4+ bedrooms. I was looking at Mirdif previously but people told me that I would be spending 1 hour a day each way traveling to work but then, other people, were telling me it would take 20 minutes.

I just had a quick look at the Villa properties. They seem very impressive. How long do you think from there to al-Qusais though?


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Would Business Bay also be an option?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

PM101 said:


> I just had a quick look at the Villa properties. They seem very impressive. How long do you think from there to al-Qusais though?


Why not do a dry run? From the villa to point of work, villa to school to point of work. Depending on when you take the run add on at least 15 minutes for traffic, which would be the max.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

PM101 said:


> Thanks Wandabug. Budget would be up to 200k and would prefer a villa, preferably with 4+ bedrooms. I was looking at Mirdif previously but people told me that I would be spending 1 hour a day each way traveling to work but then, other people, were telling me it would take 20 minutes.
> 
> I just had a quick look at the Villa properties. They seem very impressive. How long do you think from there to al-Qusais though?


With you working in Internet City it would make sense to live close. In my opinion, the best Villa's close to this area would either be on the Palm or in the Lakes. You can even pick up some nice villa's in Al Barsha.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dozza said:


> With you working in Internet City it would make sense to live close. In my opinion, the best Villa's close to this area would either be on the Palm or in the Lakes. You can even pick up some nice villa's in Al Barsha.


Disagree - too far from the school. Don't forget the school run is a round trip twice a day.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Disagree - too far from the school. Don't forget the school run is a round trip twice a day.


As stated 'In My Opinion', assuming he/she is doing the school trip in person; could mean you have a valid point or not!


----------

